# Cutler Hammer Breaker???



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

This is a mixed bag. But I perceive that you are looking at the twin-type or tandem breakers here.

Type BD tandem breakers are class "CTL" which means circuit-limiting. They will only fit in your panel where there is a notch in the bus bars. Some panels have those notches in only part of the bus bar, which can limit the number of places you can install them, and thus limits the total number of breakers in any one panel.

Type BR tandem breakers are non-class CTL, and are labeled "For replacement use only" They will fit anywhere in the panel, and using them can exceed the number of circuits that a panel was designed and listed to accept.

The BR type are much more expensive than the BD type, BTW.


As for the regular size breakers (not the tandem type) type BR is the norm for any BR panel.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, I was referring to the twin-type. I bought the BR style, but am thinking of taking them back and getting the others. My panel apparently can use all BD, as it turns out that is what most of them are. ....of course, maybe I'll double check my sub panels 1st.

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------

